# Woodhall Spa (Hotchkin)



## Fish (Jul 7, 2019)

I have 2 places in my 10.40 tee time on Thursday 11th to join me and another member from Coventry to play the Hotchkin. 

Cost is only Â£30.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm playing a match there on Wednesday but could force myself to play again the next day ....ðŸ˜‰ if it would help you out of course ðŸ˜


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2019)

teegirl said:



			I'm playing a match there on Wednesday but could force myself to play again the next day ....ðŸ˜‰ if it would help you out of course ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re more than welcome Jan ðŸ‘

1/ Robin (Fish)
2/ Geoff
3/ Jan (Teegirl) 
4/ 

1 spot left ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Fish (Jul 8, 2019)

Sorry but Iâ€™ve got to cancel this as Iâ€™ve just broken down and Iâ€™ve got to get the van sorted after I get towed back tonight by the AA and then rearrange 2 days of bookings. 

Sorry but the golf has to come second on this occasion.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 8, 2019)

Fish said:



			Sorry but Iâ€™ve got to cancel this as Iâ€™ve just broken down and Iâ€™ve got to get the van sorted after I get towed back tonight by the AA and then rearrange 2 days of bookings.

Sorry but the golf has to come second on this occasion.
		
Click to expand...

Time for a new van


----------



## teegirl (Jul 8, 2019)

No problem Robin hope you get it sorted soon, another time ðŸ˜


----------

